# Running Generator Inside Garage or Basement



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

I wouldn’t without a forced air-blower system. Something that’s sealed and provides a positive air flow to the outside.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

Most cars aren't run for very long in the shop like that. Certainly not for hours on end.

Small engines usually create much more CO than do cars with emission controls.

It's a bad idea all around. Just put some plywood over it.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

sure it is...:thumbsup: make it as short as possible on the connection from the muffler to the vent. use that aluminum dryer vent flex duct to extend it up keep it above the genny(heat rising) maybe even a dryer vent with a flap on it screw the vent in place.basement might be a little riskeeee with gasoline and a spark running:whistling2: inside...


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

cars shop have open windows or do not close completely doors to get fresh air enter the shop


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

like this...







and this







treat yourself to some emergency lighting over the genny beats holding a flashlight in your mouth... goes for 90 minutes and shuts off when the genny comes up....might consider a couple inside the house to paint the ceiling with light and hallways with lights till you do the flip keep the troops calm.... http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/LITHONIA-Contractor-Select-Series-Emergency-2XLE3?Pid=search called the maker of mine and they don't want the exhaust piped out just let it rise up into something like i do thinking it might back up into the muffler if hard piped


----------



## Auger01 (Sep 13, 2011)

A few CO alarms installed around the house might not be a bad idea if you set the genny up like that. Might want to take a life insurance policy too


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

*unbelievable!!!*


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

AllanJ said:


> Is it considered acceptable to run a portable generator inside a garage or basement when the exhaust is piped to the outside?
> 
> Car repair shops often run cars in the closed building with the car exhaust piped through a small hole in the garage door to the outside.


Allan, when it is done in structures, the gensets are contained in concrete rooms, with a fire suppression system, that is also tied into the fuel cutoff. The noise alone would be more than someone could endure for more than 15 to 30 min's though.

Best bet, is to get one of the outdoor units, that no one would really notice outside, unless they were really looking for it. Would be no more obtrusive than a outdoor a/c unit. As for dirty power, hook up a power conditioner isolation transformer on those circuits that would be critical to possible issues with the dirty power.

Also, if you have a tractor with a PTO, you can get one of the gensets, that could be located in a structure, such as a shed or garage, and use the tractor's pto to power it. Secure the vehicle to the ground, it is outside, and the genset is indoors.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

relax guys.........:wink:that is in a detached garage 25' into the back yard from the house....the cat that hangs in there while i run it snoozes away to the sound haven't lost her yet :whistling2: i leave the garage door open with a back window for cross vent so my neighbors  can listen to it during a hit as IRENE was...ran 24/7 3 days straight except shutdowns for oil and gas refills..NOTE do not ever try to fill a generator while it is running.....:no:


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

biggles said:


> relax guys.........:wink:that is in a detached garage 25' into the back yard from the house....the cat that hangs in there while i run it snoozes away to the sound haven't lost her yet :whistling2: i leave the garage door open with a back window for cross vent so my neighbors  can listen to it during a hit as IRENE was...ran 24/7 3 days straight except shutdowns for oil and gas refills..NOTE do not ever try to fill a generator while it is running.....:no:



You asked for our opinion if it is safe or not and we gave our opinion. I don't think i would consider that safe at all. Another thing to consider when comparing to cars is that cars have catalytic converters, that cut down like 99% of carbon monoxide. In an enclosed space, a modern car would take like 2 hours to kill you and the fumes would be unbearable. A machine like that, the carbon monoxide could kill you in a few minutes in an enclosed space. If your exhaust was leaking at all it could cause a serious threat. If it were me, i would build some sort of shed on the side of the garage, using non combustible materials and a fan, and still vent the exhaust outside

i would also be using something better than dryer duct. I would be building an exhaust out of automotive muffler tubing, that is welded together


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I just don't know why the photo I have see it that really is a poor set up that is not even safe at any means.

I do have slow speed diesel generator that is enclosed in seperated room and this engine is pretty loud when it running full load if you stand inside that generator room it will sound like pile driver going off at pretty high rate speed the engine itself run 600 T/min ( RPM ) but close the door it pretty quite you don't hear it much however.,,

If you want enclose the generator do the right thing from start.

Oh alum dryer vent are not good for exhaust purpose two thing will happend viberatons will shake it apart and exhaust heat can actually deforum the alum if hot enough { the gaz generator exhaust temp useally run from 800° to 1300°F basically the same tempture range as Automovite engine is and Diesel unit exhaust tempture are much lower than gaz }

That is the reason why #1 item the building inspectors go nuts when they see bad set up like that.

I have work on many differnt generators from small one to monster sized units so I know exactally will happend with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

biggles said:


> sure it is...:thumbsup: make it as short as possible on the connection from the muffler to the vent. use that aluminum dryer vent flex duct to extend it up keep it above the genny(heat rising) maybe even a dryer vent with a flap on it screw the vent in place.basement might be a little riskeeee with gasoline and a spark running:whistling2: inside...


The fact that you are saying this, and then it took three posts to tell us your is in a *detached* garage is irresponsible at best and stupid at worst!

It is NEVER OK to run a genny in a basement. NEVER!!! 
It is quite risky running one in an attached garage. Several precautions MUST be taken.
It is not really risky running one in a *detached* garage with the thing running somewhere near the door.

The Rube Goldberg setup in that picture is scary! At least for everyone except the owner. :whistling2:


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Speedy, you like the missing switch cover plate on the 2-gang switches?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

then if the genny craps out ....i switch over to the 2000 watt inverter off my 4 X 4 battery:wink:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The original post was from AllenJ, not Biggles. I don't see where Allen said anything about be detached.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

AllanJ said:


> Is it considered acceptable to run a portable generator inside a garage or basement when the exhaust is piped to the outside?....


Not if you want to live!

Many people have DIED attempting to do just that. :furious:


----------



## Jazan (Oct 18, 2009)

In Connecticut this week, due to the big Nor'easter we had on November 29, most of the state lost power for days, with some still out at this moment.
Eight people died from CO poisoning, five of those people got their CO dose from generators running either indoors or just outside their garage door.
One man vented his generator outside, just like in the picture above in this thread. He died because there was a small leak in the muffler, despite the vent pipe sending the main part of the exhaust outside. It doesn't take much of a leak to be fatal. So, no, you should never, ever, run a generator indoors, even using a vent pipe. Why take a chance like that?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Jazan said:


> In Connecticut this week, due to the big Nor'easter we had on November 29....


Ummm ... it's only the 5th of November .... (did you mean to say October?)


----------



## Jazan (Oct 18, 2009)

*Correction, Thanks, kbsparky!*

Of course I meant to say October, not November. Hmmm, maybe I should
check my own CO detector since I'm having some delirium about the date!
Thanks for the correction.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

It all depends on what you call "considered acceptable".
There is danger in using any generator,
If not done correctily.
The main issue seems to be getting rid of the exhaust,
And making sure it does not get into other peoples ventilation sysyems.
So if your garage is away from your house,
And not connectted to your ventilation system,
And away from other peoples systems too.
Then you could get away with it.
But you also need to consider what your house insurance
company expects too.
We need a lot more info !


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jbfan said:


> *unbelievable!!!*


Your being nice......

But then again....not surprised.....look at the light switch in the upper left corner of the pic....that, and the rest of the garage condition pretty much explains it.

You know....I've had my Darwin moments.....but even that is beyond my comfort level.


----------



## TomUK (Oct 15, 2012)

frenchelectrican said:


> If you want enclose the generator do the right thing from start.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I am also wondering what would be the perfect (safest) "shed style" location to run a diesel generator? Any tips Marc  ? 

Also how big can you go on external tanks (hooked straight to the genny) and where should they be located? How does a setup like this normally work? Passive? 

Anybody familiar with the Kipor KDE95SS3 Ultras Silent diesel gens? The seem to be the quietest around...

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

jbfan said:


> *unbelievable!!!*


A perfect candidate for this year's Darwin award.


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

biggles said:


> ...the cat that hangs in there while i run it snoozes away to the sound haven't lost her yet


 A canary might serve you better.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

TomUK said:


> I am also wondering what would be the perfect (safest) "shed style" location to run a diesel generator? Any tips Marc  ?
> 
> Also how big can you go on external tanks (hooked straight to the genny) and where should they be located? How does a setup like this normally work? Passive?
> 
> ...


 The best answer is use the open shed style but I do know know how strict the UK do with the generatours in the " shed ".

For the larger fuel tank you can add it before the transfer pump if they have it but for most peoples they useally don't bother with exteral fuel tank at all due most power outage useally not that long unless you got in bad snow storm or bad storm which it can uproot the trees.

The longest I ran my diesel generatours ( keep in your mind I have 2 avce moi ) was over 2 week non stop running switch between the large one and small one the small one used on nite run while the larger one used on day time.

But make sure you have leigt two point transfer switch otherwise your POCO will have a fit with it. I know EDF is cracking down pretty hard on them. It the same thing over the pond at USA / Canada side.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## wwstick (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a diesel gen outdoors in a small fireproof shed. Also have solar panels and battery storage with inverters. ALSO have a lp genset inside. There is already lp gas inside so no added dangers there. Exhaust vented outside through old road tractor exhaust pipe. Air inlet to genset for combustion air. THIS IS A LAST RESORT GENERATOR.


----------

